# Valet Pro - Classic Gloss Protection Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Valet PRO Classic Gloss Protection Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*


 3 months plus protection
 Easy to use car wax
 Enhance shine and gloss
 Protects your paint and eases cleaning
 Hydrophobic water repelling qualities
*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My Seat Leon - An Early Winter Protection

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I'm going to lay it down here that I'm a wax man. I've always been a fan of good waxes and even when I use sealants/super sealants I still can't see past putting a wax over the top - I just enjoy waxing the car I suppose.

Now on to the actual wax review, I used the supplied wax applicator (which by the way are actually very good) to put on a nice thin layer to a panel. Left it to cure and buffed off after no longer than 5 minutes.
This is important, it's an old school wax for me and should be used as per the instructions and done a panel at a time - else it does get a bit harder to buff. I did try it out and I had to lightly mist over some citrus bling for assistance in removal when it was on too long.... though it was fairly warm outside.

I ended up going round the whole car and giving it two layers, I always tend to do this to ensure even coverage. So what did I think of it?

Used as per instructions it's nice and easy, with the supplied wax applicator getting a thin layer (which is important) is an absolute breeze.

The finish left behind was sort of glassy/crisp/glossy finish, maybe not as wet looking as some waxes I've used. It suited my colour of silver well.

It's a very well priced wax and certainly delivers above it's price bracket. I'd consider it a good entry wax and would be useful to have in the kit. It really is your no fuss, no frills, just results car wax. As such if it lasts the suggested 3months and above I'll be fairly happy. It doesn't smell of strawberries and cream or some exotic fruit but I'm applying it to a car at then end of the day so it doesn't need to.

My final word would be to say it certainly is a worthy addition to the VP range. Once I applied per instructions it really was an easy wax to use. I find VP items slowly taking over my detailing kit and I can see me using this over and over again - it will be my go to LSP for when my mates come round for a wash and wax!

*PROS*
-Inexpensive
-Great Finish

*CONS*
-Can be slightly difficult to use if instructions aren't followed

Thanks to Greg at Valet Pro for supplying the product.

The finished article:



























































































Here is my video...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*ValetPRO Paste Wax - Classic Gloss Protection*

*WHAT IS IT?*

ValetPRO Paste Wax - Classic Gloss Protection (approx £20 for 250ml from good retailers)

Valet Pro's new paste wax!

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*


3 months plus protection
 Easy to use car wax
 Enhance shine and gloss
 Protects your paint and eases cleaning
 Hydrophobic water repelling qualities

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
2006 Vauxhaul Vectra C in Star Silver 3

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

FIRST IMPRESSIONS - This was a good impression. The smell is typically solvent based. The wax applies like a piece of cake, taking two light swipes of the applicator to cover the entire bonnet of my Vectra. Removal is also a breeze, with one caveat. Follow the instructions. Leave it too long and it gets a smidge tough to remove. I found that in the current air temp of around 14 degrees, it hazed over in a matter of 3 maybe 4 minutes. I used the following process to apply:

1) Waterless wash to remove light dust
2) SRP to cleanse









3) Wipe down with IPA
4) Applied wax using applicator in ambient temp of 14 degrees celcius

















5) Buff using deep pile microfibre buffing towel (









































Apart from the step 1, this is my regular maintenance wax process (usual consisting of a regular 2BM wash as opposed to waterless).

Now, the finish is very similar to another wax I use, which bucks the trend for most waxes in that it is quite glassy (especially for silver). I like this, so I am pleased with the results. When I apply to the rest of the car, I will double layer the wax for best coverage and durability.

So far, so good, especially for the price bracket in which this wax competes. More to follow once the whole car is done.

*PROS*
Quality finish
Easy to apply
Economical
Good sized pot so easy to use larger applicators

*CONS*
Not forgiving if you leave too long before buffing (instructions cover this, so it's no big deal)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, first update to the thread.......BEADING!

It rained today and bought a fair bit of filth out of the air. The first three shots are from this morning with the filth, the last three are from after it absolutely hammered down all afternoon in not so sunny Stoke.























































Nice beading indeed. When the rain was heavier, it was running off nicely too, and low speed driving produced an almost water-free bonnet. Happy days.

Now to see what the durability is like. Bring it on!

EDIT FOR DURABILITY:

So, after almost 2 weeks, the beading was still holding up strong:










Will have more updates as soon as the typical British weather holds up long enough to wash it 
*
UPDATE - 13/10/12*

Well today the car got a basic 2BM wash using Stjarnagloss Tangerine after a prewash of ValetPro's Advanced Neutral Snowfoam via pump sprayer (this never ceases to amaze btw). Holding up well. Sheeting strongly, and a basic spray from the hose yielded the below beading shots:

Close:









Further away:









Will update with the inevitable post rain beading shots later 

22/12/12

OK chaps, for reasons only that I have been stupidly busy, I've not managed to grab updated shots. I will however do this tomorrow. It is holding up alright, still a bit of beading, still some slickness to the surface.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks


----------

